# Anything left?



## Good1000 (Apr 25, 2004)

Please dont post names or areas but are there any snows lef tin ND? Thinking about giving them 1 more shot and wondering of driving 10 hours is worth out. You guys seeing anything?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep we put 300+ on the ground in northcentral ND this last weekend. If you come out you'll find birds!


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

there are plenty of birds left we did some grinding this weekend but you have to put on the miles i left fargo thursday and got back sunday after 5 tanks of fuel but it was worth it i would say head north way north thats were we found them pm me if you want to know what town i am done for the year and if you are willing to drive 10hrs well have at them


----------



## goosehntr00buck (Oct 25, 2007)

Greenc you have mail


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

go to cando area


----------

